# How often do you use your motorhome over the winter months?



## stevegos

This is our first winter as owners of a motorhome. Tempertaures dropping and the MH is not that well insulated but we do have a heater, etc.

I'm interested to know how often owners use their MH in the colder months in the UK or visit counties with similar temperatures.

In the Poll I put 1st November to 31st March as this is the period we normally get frosts here in Norfolk and we normally only get about one week of snow. 

But feel free to set your own winter time scale for the Poll as it may be different for others!


----------



## drcotts

We use our all year and actually like the autumn winter as much if not more than the spring summer.

As your coming up to your first winter you will have to think about winterization (in between uses even if you use yours in winter) theres plenty of posts on here with tips and advice.

Ironically over christmas we come to Norfolk and stay on my mates pub card park. Right in the middle of the country away from everything. On hook up as well and even have xmax dinner in the van.

we will be off to france for a week in a couple of weeks too

So go for it Steve as its a great time of year. even though people will still ask. "dont you get cold"

Phill


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

We SORN ours as we winter in India and the poor van wouldn't last five minutes over there! We used it in November last year (we had only just bought it and wanted some time away in it) and found that the van itself was really cozy. However the bug bear for us was the fact that once you got clothing damp (through washing, rain etc... NOT incontinence  ) it took ages to get clothes dry. It did make us use the van in a different way as we avoided the coast and headed inland using Aires in the town centers or on park and rides.

Terry


----------



## Jamsieboy

I have said more than 5 times in my answer BUT during November to March this is mainly "away days" rather than overnights.


----------



## Superk

We would only use it once - from September through to the end of March :lol:


----------



## adonisito

We love going to France in the Winter, it's much quieter. A week in early November, 2 around Christmas and another week in February. Love it.


----------



## Jodi1

I've gone for if the weather is nice, as that let's us out pretty much cos it rarely is nice enough for us to actually get tempted out of our nice warm house. OH would like to spend the winter in Spain or something, I'm less inclined as I actually like the winter with whatever it brings, but especially snow or frosts. We also have a dog which in our little MH makes it far too crowded if it's cold wet and horrid out, main thing is drying everything out after a dog walk - including the dog. Just come back from trying the new pup in the motorhome for a weekend. Pup was good, but weather bad. Rained nonstop from the moment we arrived. So it would have to be very nice to get us out. Would consider the cutoff point to be end of Feb rather then March, weather not so bad in the south.


----------



## iconnor

We use ours at least once a month in winter and usually more.
It costs a lot less to heat than our house!


----------



## GMLS

We actually use our m/h more in winter than the summer but we do have the luxury (or not) of a VW camper for both summer months.

Site are obviously cheaper and quieter outside of the season which is another big benefit and you can't beat waking up in a nice warm bed, looking out across a frosty field with clear blue skys and embarking on a long walk with the dog finishing up with a couple of pints in a local pub and then back to the slow cooker for lamb and something or other.


----------



## Suenliam

We decided a while ago that we would use the MH at least one overnight every month of the year and with only a very few exceptions we have achieve that. We pre-book sites in Edinburgh, Melrose etc. to make sure we go even though it might be cold and wet weather at home. Once on site we are very warm and snug - I have even been known to switch off the heater it is so warm 8O 

We aren't saving any money with it parked up at home.

Sue


----------



## greygit

Jodi1 said:


> I've gone for if the weather is nice, as that let's us out pretty much cos it rarely is nice enough for us to actually get tempted out of our nice warm house. OH would like to spend the winter in Spain or something, I'm less inclined as I actually like the winter with whatever it brings, but especially snow or frosts. We also have a dog which in our little MH makes it far too crowded if it's cold wet and horrid out, main thing is drying everything out after a dog walk - including the dog. Just come back from trying the new pup in the motorhome for a weekend. Pup was good, but weather bad. Rained nonstop from the moment we arrived. So it would have to be very nice to get us out. Would consider the cutoff point to be end of Feb rather then March, weather not so bad in the south.


We use waterproof coats for our two dogs when its raining/snowing.....much easier than trying to dry them. :wink:


----------



## salomon

No category for us. Apart from a long weekend or 2 , we only use ours in winter 8O 
Are we weird :?


----------



## dlball

Yes :lol:


----------



## anneveronica

Is it ok for singles to complete the poll? 8O 8O


----------



## mandyandandy

Halloween Rally, Lincs
Bonfire Rally, Lincs
German xmas markets 5 nights
Yorkshire delivering presents
New Year Rally 5 nights, lincs
School half term for a week
Valentines Rally

Any nice weekends after that and during if we can. 
-9 in Cologne a couple of years ago, still warm in van, huddled down and had bed window open with our heads peeking out looking at snow, wonderful times.   

Mandy


----------



## bognormike

anneveronica said:


> Is it ok for singles to complete the poll? 8O 8O


Why not? I have.

we always went away in the winter, nice & snug in the van after a brisk walk in the cold. Now on my own I have no plans to change anythng. :wink: And you can get some good bargains as a "single" on C&CC sites - paid £4.30 for a night at Oxford a couple of weeks back


----------



## anneveronica

I was joking Mike the last questions use the plural, we!


----------



## barryd

I prefer the van in winter as its a lot easier to keep warm than our ancient house! And cheaper!

I reckon its best these vehicles are used all the time.


----------



## bognormike

I haven't got used to using the singular yet, force of habit! 8)


----------



## aldra

We have been very negligent in not using the van in winter

shadow has a raincoat but there's only so long I want to be out walking in the rain and I don't really like spending long periods sitting in the van I think without a dog we may well do more as its easier for us dry off in pubs and visit towns etc What sort of coat do you use Greygit?, ours cost a fortune but it's not really what I want and I worry about buying online unseen

Having said that it doesn't often rain all day especially in winter so I think we may try a few more short periods as we are well placed to visit Derbyshire, Lake district, Yorkshire and Wales 

We enjoyed our few days in the lakes in the Langdales weather was mixed but we got a long walk up Mickleden and a good cycle ride to Rydal water so maybe it's a case of just go and see what happens
o
Will need to wait now till late Dec as Albert can't drive for 6 weeks or so
Maybe we will get Christmas sorted first although this year will need to be a quieter affair I think, although Ill probably end up cooking for 16 8O  again

Mike lovely to hear that you are continuing to use the MH

I suppose I should vote rarely but will do better :lol: :lol: 
aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

It's our first winter as motorhome owners but we plan to continue using it most weekends as we have since we bought it in July.

I'm still a bit tentative about wild camping so we've been using sites and I am enjoying the quietness of them during school terms :twisted: 

The next few trips away I'll be using only Brit Stops


----------



## teemyob

In Qatar for a little while yet. But as soon as we get back, we will use the motorhome. We are away for a long weekend (two in a row). Then plenty of plans and bookings.


----------



## salomon

We bought our MH for winter use. He is very snug in -20 and worse. The dogs dont have coats, we find the ones they came with work perfectly well. We use mushers secret on their paws which stops them getting too balled up in the snow. 
From December to March we will be away for at least 8 weeks, probably 3 trips, all involving the alps. We will be off in 6 weeks or so which means we need to get the wheels changed for winter, although it does seem odd as it was almost 30 degrees here yesterday 8)


----------



## hogan

We only ever use ours in the winter. Oct nov dec jan touring Europe and back to UK for Christmas. 
Summer here is manic too hot , roads packed , and you need a mortgage to stay on a site. Not that we ever do.


----------



## aldra

salomon said:


> We bought our MH for winter use. He is very snug in -20 and worse. The dogs dont have coats, we find the ones they came with work perfectly well. We use mushers secret on their paws which stops them getting too balled up in the snow.
> From December to March we will be away for at least 8 weeks, probably 3 trips, all involving the alps. We will be off in 6 weeks or so which means we need to get the wheels changed for winter, although it does seem odd as it was almost 30 degrees here yesterday 8)


the one he came with is also great

Unfortunately it's a long one

Mud and water stick underneath, rain on the top

Even with the garage it's hard to ensure a clean dog enters the van

And on long trips every little helps :lol: 

aldra


----------



## greygit

aldra said:


> We have been very negligent in not using the van in winter
> 
> shadow has a raincoat but there's only so long I want to be out walking in the rain and I don't really like spending long periods sitting in the van I think without a dog we may well do more as its easier for us dry off in pubs and visit towns etc What sort of coat do you use Greygit?, ours cost a fortune but it's not really what I want and I worry about buying online unseen
> 
> Having said that it doesn't often rain all day especially in winter so I think we may try a few more short periods as we are well placed to visit Derbyshire, Lake district, Yorkshire and Wales
> 
> We enjoyed our few days in the lakes in the Langdales weather was mixed but we got a long walk up Mickleden and a good cycle ride to Rydal water so maybe it's a case of just go and see what happens
> o
> Will need to wait now till late Dec as Albert can't drive for 6 weeks or so
> Maybe we will get Christmas sorted first although this year will need to be a quieter affair I think, although Ill probably end up cooking for 16 8O  again
> 
> Mike lovely to hear that you are continuing to use the MH
> 
> I suppose I should vote rarely but will do better :lol: :lol:
> aldra


Hi Aldra
We have a few coats we have had for our rescued Greyhounds/lurchers over the years but all of them are fleece lined which is not the most ideal when in hot climes so I have just ordered a light weight waterproof coat from here ; http://tinyurl.com/pvx9ah8 
Not sure if they do the larger coats for GS but might be worth a search as using these coats makes life a lot easier when not faced by a soaking wet pooch( in our case two) in a confined space.


----------



## Lesleykh

Well, Rob lives in ours during the week as he works away from home. 

Lesley


----------



## coppo

hogan said:


> We only ever use ours in the winter. Oct nov dec jan touring Europe and back to UK for Christmas.
> Summer here is manic too hot , roads packed , and you need a mortgage to stay on a site. Not that we ever do.


Bloody hell, I never expected such a reply, ONLY use in the WINTER.

Cracking post.

We use all year round, can't beat camping with snow all around and you're inside the van warm.

Paul.


----------



## rayrecrok

HI.

The motor home is our escape from English winters to somewhere a tad bit warmer like the Algarve Portugal, I prefer walking around in shorts and t shirt than duffle coats and wellies as you mop your streaming nose when full of cold. I don't mind wiping the sweat of my forehead though.

So we use ours all the winter, oh! And summer.

Ray.


----------



## hogan

rayrecrok said:


> HI.
> 
> The motor home is our escape from English winters to somewhere a tad bit warmer like the Algarve Portugal, I prefer walking around in shorts and t shirt than duffle coats and wellies as you mop your streaming nose when full of cold. I don't mind wiping the sweat of my forehead though.
> 
> So we use ours all the winter, oh! And summer.
> 
> Ray.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
After all the years I have been on here I have only just read your signature.its not very often I fall off a chair laughing.
I even know the tune,I hear it nearly every piggin day.


----------



## Mrplodd

At LEAST once a month all year round. Too much money tied up in it for it to sit unused on the drive. 

Having said that we usually use a site in the winter so we have EHU (but not always)


----------



## Ozzyjohn

All year round - though it does tend to get used more in lighter months (i.e. months with longer daylight hours) than in winter. Used every month as a minimum - would be more if earning a living didn't keep getting in the way (though working pays for it all, so shouldn't complain).


Regards,
John


----------



## salomon

I can sort of understand that a dog coat would reduce mess. But with my husband I am sure it would make it worse. To stop him wandering through the house with wellies on is impossible so I cannot imagine dog coats coming off in the appropriate place ( thats if they went on at all !)

In the MH is usually snow and ice which is easy to sort out. And if you think a GSD attracts mud etc then have a look at Catalan Sheepdogs. Terribly bad design, everything sticks to it


----------



## hmh

*How often do you use your mh over the winter months*

That is when we use it, to escape to somewhere warmer from December to March.

Helen


----------



## hmh

*How often do you use your mh over the winter months*

That is when we use it, to escape to somewhere warmer from December to March.

Helen


----------

